# Who is your favorite Spur Silver Dancer?



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/spurs/dance/

---

Tough decision... I think I like Laura.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I cant get the web page to show me a list of them.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/spurs/dance/
> 
> ---
> ...


I think you've overlooked Kristine.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I like Laura too. :yes:


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Yep laura it is???


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who is your favorite Spur Silver Dancer?*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you've overlooked Kristine.


Nah, I just don't think she measures up to Laura.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Who is your favorite Spur Silver Dancer?*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, I just don't think she measures up to Laura.


I think it may be Laura's hair. When I looked at the link you gave, her hair stood out the most to me. Plus it looks like she may have the most make-up on, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*Nah*

Im a Isamari (was that her name?) man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Which is Laura? As if it mattered, they are all hot.

-Petey


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'd go with Johanna, she looks pretty hot


----------

